# Free Shipping on Wheels to Hawaii



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

If you live in Hawaii, you know it can be expensive to get wheels shipped to you. At Calli Tire & Wheel in Sacramento, we can send you any wheel you want via ocean freight. It only takes about 10 working days for you to get your wheel. See our web site at: www.callitw.com. All prices on our web site include shipping to your door.

13x7 Deep Dish with Buffed White Wall Tires $812 Delivered

14x7 Deep Dish with Buffed White Wall Tires $880 Delivered

We accept PayPal payments to: [email protected]


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

thumbs down for buffed whitewalls


----------



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

Buffed is all I mostly sell, but we do sell the tire in the factory 1/4" white walls also. Our 13" tire is the Milestar and in 14" it is of course the Hankook tire.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I shipped a whole hydraulic pump to hawaii from nebraska once it was like 25 bucks :dunno:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by callitw_@Sep 22 2010, 11:21 AM~18632381
> *If you live in Hawaii, you know it can be expensive to get wheels shipped to you.  At Calli Tire & Wheel in Sacramento, we can send you any wheel you want via ocean freight.  It only takes about 10 working days for you to get your wheel.  See our web site at: www.callitw.com.  All prices on our web site include shipping to your door.
> 
> 13x7 Deep Dish with Buffed White Wall Tires $812 Delivered
> ...



*Are you on here to steal pics off peoples posts and use them as your own like you did on my Center gold 17's on ebay????????:twak:
I noticed you changed it on your listings to your brown gold 13's* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

We do steel sh*t, we take our own pics and use photos we get from our distributors (with permission). You should be watermarking your pics if you really took the original pic.

Gold is yellow in color the last time I checked. Their is Chinese gold which is a light color gold and American gold which is darker gold.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by callitw_@Sep 23 2010, 06:43 AM~18640588
> *We do steel sh*t, we take our own pics and use photos we get from our distributors (with permission).  You should be watermarking your pics if you really took the original pic.
> 
> Gold is yellow in color the last time I checked.  Their is Chinese gold which is a light color gold and American gold which is darker gold.
> *


Well that doesn't look very well for your business. :wow:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Atleast he admited it.


----------



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

I kind of meant that, we do steel sh*t as a joke. This guy is using the same pic as us - a pic of a china gold center wire wheel we got from our distributor). He complained to eBay and we ended up taking our own pic and using that. What is stopping me from saying he stole the pic from us? 

We do use stock photos from a distrubtors. It is impossible and impractical to take pictures of every wheel we sell ourselves. We sell a lot of chrome wire wheels, with and with out tres, and every pic we have of them is our own, taken with our own camera.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 23 2010, 08:59 AM~18641490
> *Atleast he admited it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by callitw_@Sep 23 2010, 11:24 AM~18642687
> *I kind of meant that, we do steel sh*t as a joke.  This guy is using the same pic as us - a pic of a china gold center wire wheel we got from our distributor). He complained to eBay and we ended up taking our own pic and using that.  What is stopping me from saying he stole the pic from us?
> 
> We do use stock photos from a distrubtors.  It is impossible and impractical to take pictures of every wheel we sell ourselves.  We sell a lot of chrome wire wheels, with and with out tres, and every pic we have of them is our own, taken with our own camera.
> *


:biggrin: 
Bro your a joke, does your distributor have the same carpet and the same exact wheels in the background as my store? Damn i must be your distributor then.... :uh: 
Thats why you had to take the pic off ebay and use your shitty brown gold pic.



:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

:roflmao:

caught up!

Cant take a pic of every wheel? Why the fuck not? I take a picture of everything I sell on ebay. Otherwise if somebody gets the product and its not identicle to the picture they can send it back. Not taking a picture of the actual product you are selling is borderline false advertising if you ask me :uh:


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

damn and i live in hawaii too


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

how much is just rims


----------

